# Where to watch Tour of Utah?



## bbrd10 (Jan 30, 2010)

Looks like the Tour of Utah isnt on TV any where, so is there a place on the web to watch or see Highlites?


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Directv has it, August 9th. Various channels.


----------



## CyclingUte (Jun 28, 2011)

There will be a nightly recap show on your regional fox sports network starting tomorrow 8/9. Utah locals will have it on KJZZ 14


----------



## DiegoMontoya (Apr 11, 2010)

There is live video on the site.


----------



## PG_Gary (Jan 21, 2008)

As others have mentioned:
Tour of Utah TV schedule


----------



## takl23 (Jul 22, 2007)

2011 Tour of Utah Adobe Tour Tracker


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks for the link.

Nice to see standard road bikes in the prologue.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Wile_E_Coyote said:


> Thanks for the link.
> 
> Nice to see standard road bikes in the prologue.


Audio crew on site are a bunch of f-ups.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice... thanks for the link, watching it now while at work.... he-he-he-


----------



## mtbnutty (Feb 13, 2003)

Watching it right now also, but hearing nothing but motorcycle noise..............


----------



## mochodurazo (Jul 21, 2011)

thanks for the link, i had other one, but with no stats and coments


----------

